#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-02-21
<oldlady> I wonder if you could help me, please. I think my husband will soon make me get a laptop. I'd like to have linux on it, but I really can't afford any of the preinstalled linux computers. Is there any laptop that plays nice with linux that I can buy at say, Best Buy or Microcenter?
<mrand> oldlady: you're wise to look into this before hand.
<mrand> Laptop wireless can be troublesome, depending on the vendor and chips that they used.  "sleep" mode is also problematic for many computers (including many desktops)
<mrand> oldlady: I know the Ubuntu dedicated engineer at Dell, so I assume that you may even be able to pre-order one from them.
<mrand> they may focus more on netbooks than laptops though - I'm not positive.
<mrand> ah - looks like they still offer it on a number of different models.  http://search.dell.com/results.aspx?s=gen&c=us&l=en&cs=&k=ubuntu+laptop&cat=all&ref=ac
<mrand> Seems like on each of those models, they only offer it with certain processors... you might chat with them to see if it can be had on more choices (if you wanted a faster processor, for example).
<mrand> oldlady: for laptop, he said he's a fan of the "e64xx series" latitudes.  For netbooks, latitude 21xx.
<mrand> oldlady: see also: http://www.system76.com/
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-02-20
<Glockster> Well greetings everyone
<stlsaint> Glockster: sup
<Glockster> Oh just chillin
<Glockster> Like to think I am working
<stlsaint> lol me too
<mrand> <--- actually working, mostly
<stlsaint> mrand: sup man
<mrand> working, mostly
<mrand> :-)
<stlsaint> lol
#ubuntu-us-tx 2012-02-21
<Glockster> Morning
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-02-19
<locodir-user> Howdy, anyone have their system 76 poweroff w/o warning. No execption or system dump in addition?
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-02-17
<eikon81g> Hello out there, Is there anyone available to take a question regarding an issue in Ubuntu 14.10 and Xfce regarding the volume buttons (fn+vol up /dn/mute)
